# XMail on Ubuntu



## Crasy-Striker (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo ich hab Ubuntu und will dort ein Mailserver(Xmail) drauf laufen lassen.
Installiert ist er mit Synaptic und per Terminal erkennt Ubuntu auch den Befehl XMail gibt allerdings nix zurück auch bei XMail --help...
Im Manual stehen 1000 von Tabellen drin und da steig ich gerade nicht wirklich durch  brauch unbedingt hilfe ...
User anlegen hab ich auch schon versucht bloß in der Tabelle soll man das Verschlüsselte PW eintragen, welches per *XMCrypt *aber nicht beschrieben wie genau ..
Außerdem ist die ganze beschreibung für Suse ausgelegt ..

Vielen Dank für die Antworten 

mfg micha


----------

